# Lost my Black Betty this Weekend



## BlackBetty (Jan 25, 2016)

My 9 year old Mini Rex, Black Betty lost the fight against a severe infection on Saturday night. She had two surgeries in the last month to remove tooth root abscesses, and after what looked like a great rebound, & Hyperbaric treatments, she went into the ICU at the University of Florida Zoomed department Friday. Her infection went systemic and she was sent to heaven while in my arms. The hardest day of my life. She was my faithful companion for all 9 years of her life. Life will never be the same without my sweet girl. Tonight, the sweetest thing - I came home to a bouquet of beautiful flowers on my front porch, and all that the card said was, "I am ok. Love, Betty" 

I made this tribute video of her to remember her by. 

https://animoto.com/play/dHjOJtJi1KZEErLFs6sPPQ#


----------



## bunbunbinkie05 (Jan 26, 2016)

I am so very sorry to hear of the loss of your precious girl. I too recently lost my little girl bunny Merlie due to a aggressive dental abscess. Losing them, especially after such a intensive period of care and attention, is particularly hard. She knows you loved her, and that you did everything you could to see her through. Take comfort in all your wonderful memories together.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jan 26, 2016)

We're so sorry for your loss. We've rescued a lot over the years and had to post here way more than I want to, but they can't stay forever no matter how much we wish they could. Our "baby" is going to be 9 next month so we know the clock is winding down, but no matter, it's still hard to accept. The video tribute was great. Rest in peace little girl and binky free!:bunnyangel:


----------



## Azerane (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm so very sorry for your loss, the tribute video is lovely


----------

